# fotos de ciudades peruanas ( I):AREQUIPA



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

a partir de ahora se va a sentir la perdida de centralismo  characatos ya no se preocupen que les vamos a mandar algunas migitas de pan que nos sobran!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Rafo, es verdad que la Beneficencia de Arequipa va a volver a abrir el Hotel Presidente? Seria bacan que lo hagan...

El Wiese Sudameris tambien es bacan, me gusta su diseño, aunque no es tan alto.

Ojala que los inversionistas se pongan las pilas para construir mas edificios y malls, pues son ellos los que construyen, e;l gobierno solo puede incentivar...ojala que tambien lo hagan.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Oye tu payasao bratzo, q te crees nosotros los arequipeños no necesitamos migitas de nadie y menos de ustedes los limeños porq somos un pueblo q sabe salir adelante y no tenemos nada q envidiarle a lima tal vez sus edificios y su modernidad (cosa q arequipa tambien tiene pero en menor grado) ademas q cosa mas querian lima es una ciudada enorme de casi 9000000 de habitantes .
Ademas arequipa tiene cosas q lima ya quisiera los dias claros y soleados no como en lima dias nublados DEPRIMENTES con una humedad q mata a las personas de asma , un hermozo paisaje natural rodeados de campiñas y nevados no de contaminacion ni desechos basat solo con r al rio rimac para ver esa asquerosidad tan grande y nausebunda.
Otra cosa es q lima es una ciudad donde no puedes salir a la calle porq ya tre estan robando cosa q no pasa aca no pasa.

bueno para mi y para muchos arequipa es la ciudad mas bonita del peru apesar de no tener el desarrolo de lima.
VIVA AREQUIPA CARAJO y punto. :runaway:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jajajajajajjajaja...q chistosooo...el clasico chara..CREES QUE SOY TAN IMBECIL COMO PARA PONERME EN ESE PLAN?...bueno te perdono porque eres nuevo jajajaja no te preocupes que solo era broma!!!!!


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Jota, Guayaquil si es la 2da ciudad ecuatoriana, Quito Capital y Sede de los poderes del Estado es una Gran Urbe!. si bien Guayaquil tiene más habitantes q Quito, no creo q la desplaze como la principal ciudad de Ecuador.

Concepción no la considero la 2da ciudad Chilena, de hecho ni sé q conurbación es más importante si la de Viña/Valpo o Conce/Talcahuano.. aunque esta última tiene más población, creo q es más desarrollada la primera y tiene más importancia a nivel nacional.. 

A mi me sigue llamando la atención el centralismo peruano, yo creia q acá eramos hiper centralistas.. en Perú la cosa es preocupante, q bueno q de a poco las regiones vayan tomando fuerza.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, por lo menos aqui, Washington DC es la capital, mas no la "primera ciudad de USA"...menos, la mas importante...por eso lo dije..


----------



## zid (Dec 24, 2004)

Muy bonita Arequipa, tiene edificios muy bacanos, jeje Fayo siempre sale en primera plana, pero definitivamente el que mejor ha mostrado al resto del Perú felicitaciones Fayo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Oscar: Otros foristas dijeron que Concepción es la segunda ciudad chilena, por eso la mencioné.
En cuanto al centralismo limeño, es cierto. A éste se agregó una etapa de virtual depresión, con una hiperinflación descomunal, en toda la década del 80. Recién desde la década del 90 el Perú se está recuperando, pero falta muchísimo. 

Rafo: Tienes razón de quejarte por el centralismo. Pero también debes reconocer que a veces Arequipa mete la pata. Por ejemplo, a raíz del arequipazo contra Egasa y Egesur se fue al agua el proceso de privatizaciones y todo el país salió perdiendo. Arequipa desaprovechó una inversión de US$ 80 millones. Felizmente que ahora ya se está viendo una mejor predisposición hacia la inversión.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tienes razon Pedro, la demagogia de algunos lideres politicos causan solo inestabilidad y poca inversion. Hasta ahora no comprendo como Arequipa tiene un alcalde y un presidente regional del partido de la estrella...Arequipa podria tener el doble de inversion que actualmente tiene, podria tener esos buses chinos de transporte publico...pero no es asi.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Oscar: Otros foristas dijeron que Concepción es la segunda ciudad chilena, por eso la mencioné.
> En cuanto al centralismo limeño, es cierto. A éste se agregó una etapa de virtual depresión, con una hiperinflación descomunal, en toda la década del 80. Recién desde la década del 90 el Perú se está recuperando, pero falta muchísimo.
> 
> Rafo: Tienes razón de quejarte por el centralismo. Pero también debes reconocer que a veces Arequipa mete la pata. Por ejemplo, a raíz del arequipazo contra Egasa y Egesur se fue al agua el proceso de privatizaciones y todo el país salió perdiendo. Arequipa desaprovechó una inversión de US$ 80 millones. Felizmente que ahora ya se está viendo una mejor predisposición hacia la inversión.


Si si, históricamente siempre se ha dicho q Conce es la seguna país, pero siento q hay varias q estan actúalmente por encima de Concepción, en todo caso se esta reactivando la ciudad y viene con muchos proyectos interesantes..

Ojalá q Arequipa se convierta en el ejemplo para el resto de la ciudades peruanas y comienzen a crear leyes que atraigan más inversiones ( y las faciliten) y así puedan desarrollarse.. el camino es largo, pero se puede..


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> Ademas arequipa tiene cosas q lima ya quisiera los dias claros y soleados no como en lima dias nublados DEPRIMENTES con una humedad q mata a las personas de asma , *un hermozo paisaje natural rodeados de campiñas y nevados no de contaminacion* ni desechos basat solo con r al rio rimac para ver esa asquerosidad tan grande y nausebunda.
> Otra cosa es q lima es una ciudad donde no puedes salir a la calle porq ya tre estan robando cosa q no pasa aca no pasa.
> 
> VIVA AREQUIPA CARAJO y punto. :runaway:




Por un momento me recordaste a un ex forista boliviano que ahora esta en el exilio. Como dice el dicho, en gustos y colores no han escrito los autores, por eso no te digo nada respecto a tus comentarios sobre Lima. Pero nos podrias informar acerca del caso de la campiña arequipeña que poco a poco esta desapareciendo para construir urbanizaciones, gracias a tu alcalde. Por cierto que el reportaje lo paso tu paisana cecilia valenzuela. Es una pena que la campiña sea solo tierra ahora.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rafo18 said:


> Oye tu payasao bratzo, q te crees nosotros los arequipeños no necesitamos migitas de nadie y menos de ustedes los limeños porq somos un pueblo q sabe salir adelante y no tenemos nada q envidiarle a lima tal vez sus edificios y su modernidad (cosa q arequipa tambien tiene pero en menor grado) ademas q cosa mas querian lima es una ciudada enorme de casi 9000000 de habitantes .
> Ademas arequipa tiene cosas q lima ya quisiera los dias claros y soleados no como en lima dias nublados DEPRIMENTES con una humedad q mata a las personas de asma , un hermozo paisaje natural rodeados de campiñas y nevados no de contaminacion ni desechos basat solo con r al rio rimac para ver esa asquerosidad tan grande y nausebunda.
> Otra cosa es q lima es una ciudad donde no puedes salir a la calle porq ya tre estan robando cosa q no pasa aca no pasa.
> 
> ...




Este...no generalizes Rafo, primero que nada, Lima es enorme, hay zonas bastante agradables y no muy peligrosas, asi que eso de salir a la calle no es cierto...ademas, yo siempre he salido a caminar por varias zonas y jamas me ha pasado nada...

No te pongas a la defensiva que aqui nadie te esta atacando. Bratzo solo jugaba. 

Saludos.


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

mas de arequipa....

espero q lo q ponga luego en fotos ya lo hayan visto.


aguanten......


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Ya lo acepto me pase un poco , pero ya olvidenlo , ademas lima tambien es bonita eso no hay q negarlo . Pero creo e entorno natural arequipa es mas bonita .


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Y QUE ALGUIEN PONGA MAS FOTOS. URGENTE ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

rafo18 said:


> Y QUE ALGUIEN PONGA MAS FOTOS. URGENTE ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


Justamente ya que tu vives en arequipa, podrias tomar fotos? Nada mejor como uno que conoce los mejores angulos de su ciudad.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

es un poco complicado encontrar fotos de tu ciudad en la web..y como que..estamos un poquito lejos para tomarle fotos....jeje


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok...no quiero prometer que sera en unos dias, pero de hecho sera en unas semanas. Mi primo en Arequipa me conto ayer que ya tiene las fotos que me prometio. Tomo fotos a la zona historica, a la Villa Medica, a Siglo XX, a Cayma, etc...Me las va a mandar por mail, apenas las tenga las posteare.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

noooo basta suficiente d la villa medica jajajaja... las otas si van a estar interesantisimas!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jajaja...primero, que porque no hay fotos de la villa medica, les cae el mana del cielo y ahora se quejan??? jajaja...

Ok...pondre una de la villa medica nomas...


----------

